# 98 200SX SE front disc brake clunk noise



## skimask (Jan 1, 2004)

Just got my first Nissan! I shoulda switched brands years ago, this thing rox, and I'm on my way to getting a couple more to play with!

1998 Nissan 200SX SE GA16DE 5spd, 14" rims, 9.1" x 18mm rotors stock.
(I don't know if any other info is relavent, like I said, just getting started with Nissan's)

Anyways, it had warped rotors when I got it, too thin to turn down (16mm), so I got new rotors and pads.

I compared the new parts and the old part and they are identical (except for the warp in the old rotors!).

I swapped out the old parts, put in the new stuff without a problem. BUT...
Now when I hit the brakes, I get this wierd clunking noise from the front end that happens once every revolution of the tires. It only happens about half the time and I can't seem to get it to happen consistently either with hot or cold brakes. And the funny thing is, the noise doesn't really sound like a 'destructive noise', almost sounds like it's not going to hurt anything (yaa right). If I put the old rotors and pads back on, the clunking goes away completely (although the pulsing from the warped rotors comes back, duhh).

The only thing I noticed is in the Chilton manual and on the drawings on the computer at the local Nissan dealer, the pictures show an inner and outer brake pad shim that fits between the pad and the caliper. When I pulled the old pads off, the shims weren't there, and the new pads didn't come with, or suggest, or recommend, a brake hardware kit.

I used the anti-squeak compound on the back of the pads, I tried putting the new rotors on the opposite sides, I tried swapped the new pads around, and I rotated the tires around...etc... I can't seem to locate this noise. If I have my girl lightly press the brakes while I rotate the tire, I can't locate or hear any noise.

Anybody got any swell ideas for this?
JDG


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

did you lube up the sliding pins on the calipers??? i always lube up any metal to metal contact points on the brakes, and also the good thing with the '98 200sx's is that it comes with the b14 SE-R front brakes from the factory.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> also the good thing with the '98 200sx's is that it comes with the b14 SE-R front brakes from the factory.


i can contest for that.. i have power slotted rotors with ebc v4 green brake pads and the work like a dream..a little better than stock.. now i just need to get the bigger calipers....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

once my pads wear out, i'd go with ebc redstuff, and when i did the ad22vf's the diameter difference was not great, but the thickness is massive.


----------



## skimask (Jan 1, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> did you lube up the sliding pins on the calipers??? i always lube up any metal to metal contact points on the brakes, and also the good thing with the '98 200sx's is that it comes with the b14 SE-R front brakes from the factory.


Yep, just did that today.
Pulled everything back apart, put anti-sieze along the edges of the brake pads themselves, where they contact the end clips and pulled the caliper sliders out, cleaned them off and put caliper grease on them, and put it all back together...
Same noise, same deal...
So, I pulled the rotors back off and swapped them left to right. The noise seemed to swap sides... WTF??? I took a good close look at them...and again, they are identical... Go figure...

And what's the deal with the b14 SE-R brakes? I thought there was 3 types of brakes: the 9.1 inch 18mm types, the 9.8 inch 18(?)mm, and 10.3(?) 26mm types...
I think I've got the 9.1 inch diameter types, unless my measuring is off. If I am supposed to have the 9.8 inch types, I can see about .35" of extra space between the rotor and the caliper...but I'm thinking it's a bit too close to call without trying it...
JDG


----------



## skimask (Jan 1, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> once my pads wear out, i'd go with ebc redstuff, and when i did the ad22vf's the diameter difference was not great, but the thickness is massive.


What is this ad22vf thing? Caliper type? When I pulled the calipers off, I saw a number, 22vf I think, on the side of them. What's so slick about these jobs?
JDG


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ad22vf's are from NX 2000's which prove to be slightly bigger and way wider than stock b14 and b14 SE-R factory brakes, can also be called the Nismo brake upgrade kit. but on a lighter note, did you replace the rotors??? and then put the old ones and got rid of the noise???


----------



## skimask (Jan 1, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> ad22vf's are from NX 2000's which prove to be slightly bigger and way wider than stock b14 and b14 SE-R factory brakes, can also be called the Nismo brake upgrade kit. but on a lighter note, did you replace the rotors??? and then put the old ones and got rid of the noise???


Yep, put the old rotors (warped ones) back on, along with the old brake pads (which weren't really worn out in the first place) and the clunking noise went away. I had a friend drive it for about 15 miles yesterday, and of course, it didn't make any noise the whole time. I get into the car on my way home and it starts right away and does it the whole way home...go figure...

ad22vf - So are you saying that for some reason I've got the Nismo upgrade on my b14? I accidentally met the chick (she works with my g/f) that originally bought the car and she didn't seem like the type to do any mods to the car. Or is it just that the numbers on the stock calipers happen to be 22vf and they really don't mean squat...

And I just had a look at your page on cardomain. Specifically, those calipers. Those things are HUGE!, relatively speaking anyways...this might be something to look into soon...

Of course right now the 200SX has about 9 inches of fresh snow on it, around it, in front of it, in back of it. It ain't going nowhere anytime soon...
JDG


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hover over to nissan performance mag cause they did a very elaborate write up on the front brake upgrade.


----------

